# first night with new pup



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok so my 8 week old pup did great yesterday, sleeping most the day going outside to potty and playing with the other dog. 

Then came bed time, went to bed about 10pm. Woke me up at 2am 3am and 4am. The pup woke me up, I didnt get up all them times just at 4am. Took him and the other dog out to potty, its kind of dark out so i couldnt see if he went. Did find that he did have a pee pee accident in his kennel. I think his kennel is alittle to big. I think 10-4am is a little long for him to hold it but its my fault, i am fighting a terriable cold and was exhausted. 

So I switched out kennels and now he has a smaller one that I think fits him better. Should I be keeping his kennel in my bedroom? I think he maybe getting up because he hears me moving around while I sleep.

Also how often should I ecpect a 8 week old pup to have to go outside in the middle of the night? 

So here we are at 4am, I get up at 5am so I decided to feed them. The pup kept wanting to go over to the other dogs bowl and nudge her out of the way and start eating hers. So I pulled him off and put him in front of his bowl. Stood between the 2 so the older one could eat. but the pup kept trying to get to hers and compleatly ignored his until the older dog was done. After her bowl was empty i picked it up. The pup then started eating his. but never finnished and outside he went.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

jasonGSD01 said:


> Ok so my 8 week old pup did great yesterday, sleeping most the day going outside to potty and playing with the other dog.
> 
> Then came bed time, went to bed about 10pm. Woke me up at 2am 3am and 4am. The pup woke me up, I didnt get up all them times just at 4am. Took him and the other dog out to potty, its kind of dark out so i couldnt see if he went. Did find that he did have a pee pee accident in his kennel. I think his kennel is alittle to big. I think 10-4am is a little long for him to hold it but its my fault, i am fighting a terriable cold and was exhausted.
> 
> ...


If you start limiting his water after 6PM then you probably can go 2-3 hours in between pee runs at 8 weeks. This is how we managed it from 8-14 weeks with no crate accidents at all. By 16 weeks we were at 6 hours at night.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

So pick his water up at 6pm tonight and see what happens. One more thing, why is the other little older dog keep trying to hump him? I figure this will staop as soon as the new pup quicky grows, LOL 

Thanks
Jason


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I would never limit the water. Not with an 8 week old puppy. They dry out so frickin fast that this is a dangerous game if you don't know what you are doing and how long your puppy can actually be without water.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't limit water either, tho I don't want them drinking like a hog either)

If I remember right, Masi would go out atleast a couple times in the nite,,I would go to bed around 10, she'd be up around 2, and then again, around 4,,as soon as the sun came up she was ready to go out again,,and yes I did keep a crate in my bedroom


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

The first 3 days I had Damian, it was a nightmare. The first night I had the crate in the kitchen, so he didn't sleep at all. The second night I brought it in the bedroom and the whining quit, until he had to pee. He went out Every hour for 6 hours straight. It hurts just thinking about it really.


----------



## brew1985 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm on day 4 (so night 5 tonight) with Bison (7 weeks) and the first night he hated his crate so we put down his blanket and water bowl in the bath tub and he had a much easier time sleeping in there, then night 2 he had a crate accident so we washed the blanket, put it back in and sure enough he had another accident the next night...so yesterday i picked up a giant pillow for him and wa la, no crate accident (besides chewing up the new stinkin pillow...and carpet, and toes, and socks, and pant legs lol!), however i have a large crate for him and am seriously considering using the divider tonight


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I will limit water, but give ice cubes. I've always found that my puppies like to tank, and then they have to pee every couple of hours. I think it was only a week or 2 that I had to get up in the middle of the night. It helped that DH and I kept slightly different hours. He would go to bed around midnight and let the puppy out, I wake up at 6am and let the puppy out. Puppy usually wanted to go out around 3am. I think it's also important to take them out on leash, not just drop them in the backyard. 

Puppies come from their litters, where they could wake up and play anytime they want. Taking them out on leash and giving them the chance to potty without letting them run around and play will help them understand that these trips outside are not for fun but business.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When Sinister was a puppy we limited his water at night. We took the water away 2 hours before we went to bed. We would wake up in the middle of the night and take turns letting him out every 2 hours (we set an alarm) and we did that for about 2 weeks and then he was able to hold it all night long without accidents and he was completely potty trained.


----------



## GSD information (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't think limiting his water after 6PM, as said by lrodptl should be done. water intake is essential at this age because it helps flush off toxins. more the toxins will be flushed off, more will he be healthy internally. 

I have a similar kind of experience many times before. I think you should take the pain now to build a better future for your kid. It water intake will automatically be minimized as he will grow. He will need good amount of water because at this age the metabolic rate is faster. This generates internal heat. Water is the only mean to keep him cool internally. He takes water because he needs that.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't limit water either, except I don't put water in the crate. You need to bite the bullet and get up as often as necessary so the crate stays dry. At this age, if the puppy wakes up, he needs to go out and you will hear him better - and he will be more comfortable - if you keep his crate in your room. Don't be surprised if you need to go out every hour for a while. Some puppies catch on right away and don't need to go out very often at night; and some don't and you need to set an alarm to get them out regularly.

You need to feed the puppy in his crate or in another room so he can concentrate on his own meal and the other dog doesn't need to worry about losing hers.

Don't let your other dog hump him; this is your job to step in and protect your puppy from rude behavior that can lead to fights later on. This applies both ways: protect your older dog from the puppy and the puppy from the older dog. By keeping the peace now, the dogs will learn good pack behavior and you will be accepted as the one in charge.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> This was on recommendation of the breeder who has been breeding for 35 years. The water intake of a nighttime sleeping pup should not be equal to a daytime active pup. We replaced water with ice cubes and activity with inactivity.Fritz is now 6 months old and 76 pounds and perfectly healthy and we still reduce his water at night for his comfort as well as ours. He now goes 8 hours in the crate at night,has never soiled it and is no more dehydrated in the morning than you or I.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I know alot of people that did not let their puppy drink water between 1-2 hours before they went to bed. There is nothing wrong with doing that. So are you saying that you dont crate them at night and they have access to water 24/7? I dont think so. So what's the difference?

Like I said when Sin was a puppy we took his water away 2 hours before we were going to bed. He is alive and healthy now.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You have no idea how many stupid things some breeders say. Just because someone is a breeder does not mean they always know what they are talking about.

You are right that at night a sleeping puppy does not need a lot of water. That's because he's sleeping. He is still wide awake in the evening and needs water access until bedtime. I see nothing wrong with giving ice cubes at night though, if that's what you want to do. My dog thought they were a great toy when he was little.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Elaine said:


> You have no idea how many stupid things some breeders say. Just because someone is a breeder does not mean they always know what they are talking about.
> 
> You are right that at night a sleeping puppy does not need a lot of water. That's because he's sleeping. He is still wide awake in the evening and needs water access until bedtime. I see nothing wrong with giving ice cubes at night though, if that's what you want to do. My dog thought they were a great toy when he was little.


Almost as stupid as some of the commentary on these forums.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Irodptl *
I agree with you


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Elaine said:


> You need to feed the puppy in his crate or in another room so he can concentrate on his own meal and the other dog doesn't need to worry about losing hers.
> 
> Don't let your other dog hump him; this is your job to step in and protect your puppy from rude behavior that can lead to fights later on. This applies both ways: protect your older dog from the puppy and the puppy from the older dog. By keeping the peace now, the dogs will learn good pack behavior and you will be accepted as the one in charge.


Thanks for the advice about feeding him in his kennel I will try this tonight.

I do step in when the older dog starts humping the pup. I also step in when they start playing alittle rough. Like the pup likes to grab on to the older dogs long fur and holds on. The older dog dosent wine or anything but just kind of gets away. Ive also caught the pup grabing the older dog by the neck and try to pin her to the ground also.


----------

